# Is This Stuff Any Good



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

does this stuff look ok for dogs, like does it have any toxic stuff in it for dogs.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=9012DMK51UWD9MGTBQQ0PRB5TFMC4VRD

and this product is a testosterone booster, this can't be good for females who don't produce testosterone. i mean they use the same stuff in mens testosterone booster.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=9012DMK51UWD9MGTBQQ0PRB5TFMC4VRD


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

try this link. the products are called muscle up powder, and body builder for dogs. the body builder is the testosterone booster.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/products.asp?CID=0&BrowseList=39&dept_id=860


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> try this link. the products are called muscle up powder, and body builder for dogs. the body builder is the testosterone booster.


Ingredients: 
Premium, fast-absorbing vitamin and mineral muscle-building supplement. Contains *Gamma Oryzanol*, Creatine & DMG. Also contains vitamin E, Folic Acid, Potassium, Calcium Phosphorus, Iron, Manganese, Copper, Cobalt, Selenium, vitamin C, Niacin, Thiamine, Zinc and Sodium.

* *Gamma oryzanol*is a mixture of substances derived from rice bran oil, including sterols and ferulic acid. 
* In the late 1970s, a batch of rice bran oil was contaminated by PCBs (polychlorobiphenyls), resulting in the poisoning of more than 2,000 people.
* There is NO proof that it will help dogs but cause them to get sick. 
* *Creatine* an amino acid, C4H9N3O2, that is a constituent of the muscles of vertebrates and is phosphorylated to store energy used for muscular contraction. 
* Dog do not need amino acids to help with recovery, they produce more then we do by nature, why would you want to bother with nature? 
* *DMG* here is a website on it, again nothing that a dog needs 
DMG Website

I highly suggest the non use of this product. Please look into something that will be more suitable for a dog.

Deb


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i dont use this stuff, ever since you wrote about missing link and nupro i bought her mising link plus cause its easier for me to get. these products are more aimmed towards people that are seriously in weight pulling ( thats what i think ) and was just wondering, i personally use gamma o as a testosterone booster when i need to break a platue, but i never thought it could work in dogs. and creatine is ok for people but not every thing thats good for people are good for dogs. its better to ask then try and find out your dog is sick for this stuff.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> i dont use this stuff, ever since you wrote about missing link and nupro i bought her mising link plus cause its easier for me to get. these products are more aimmed towards people that are seriously in weight pulling ( thats what i think ) and was just wondering, i personally use gamma o as a testosterone booster when i need to break a platue, but i never thought it could work in dogs. and creatine is ok for people but not every thing thats good for people are good for dogs. its better to ask then try and find out your dog is sick for this stuff.


That stuff is for idiots that can not let the dog build naturaly. I weight pull my dogs and I would Never use that kind of produce.

But I am happy you are using Missing link it is GREAT stuff and will help the dog out nicely

Deb


----------

